# Penny Lane at 152 days now. BABIES



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I can not believe it is that time already.

She is getting so big. I hope she does not do what she did a couple years ago. She had 2 10 pound babies.

Here is is coming and going. She is now on day 142. She is getting a bag, but it is hard to see with all the hair on her legs. Her Britches.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Penny Lane at 138 days.*

Wow...she is huge... :shocked: ..happy and healthy kidding...... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 138 days.*

Looks like she's got a litter in there. Hope she does instead of really big kids. Good luck! Might be a race to see who kids first Penny or Zee.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Penny Lane at 138 days.*

Oh my, she is gorgeous! Here's to a safe delivery! :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 138 days.*

Thanks, She is one of my babies. She is the one that was the Colorado state Fair Champion for years. This last year (in September) her daughter beat her out.

I was going to give her a break this year and not bred her but she and the buck had other plans. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 138 days.*

WIDE LOAD :help:

I hope she has smaller babies this time


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Penny Lane at 138 days.*

whew! she's huge. I hope she doesnt drag it out


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 138 days.*

I see her udder! Pretty girl too and I really hope she gives you 3 babies to even out the sizes.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 138 days. Getting close*

Well, I was in with her last night and her tail head is as tight and hard as all the other goats. She is eating like no tomorrow (although all my goats do, they eat between contractions and pushes). It is so cold here with the wind blowing and the now flying. It is a whopping 11 degrees. I put more straw down for her. I have the camera on so I can watch her all the time and a baby monitor. The camera does have sound but it has a lot of static ans I can not stand to listen to that.
We are going to head to town to spend some time with family and do that after Christmas shopping and hopefully come home to her still not having the babies. I really want to be there with her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 138 days. Getting close*

She is looking great!

I hope she waits til you are with her, I know how disappointing it is when the "special" girls decide they don't need mom around :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 138 days. Getting close*

I can't wait to see what she gives you - good luck!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 138 days. Getting close*

Any changes? She is a beautiful doe. Can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 138 days. Getting close*

Nope no changes. I was in town and kept feeling like I have to get home to her. Well I got home and nope she had not done anything, BUT her daughter did.  Not good news. Both does dead. I am starting a thread about Monica.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Penny Lane at 138 days. Getting close*

:sigh: I'm so sorry you lost the two does. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Penny Lane at 138 days. Getting close*

Oh no...I am sorry....  :hug:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Penny Lane at 138 days. Getting close*

Oh no!! I am so sorry...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 138 days. Getting close*

Well it is day 148. I just thought for sure she would go today. But the day is not over. She in not able to get comfortable at all, and she is starting to do a little talking.

Here is a picture I took of her today. She would not let me get one hardly at all.

I was watching to TV monitor that has the camera on it from the barn, I just do not want to lose another one.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

oh my goodness she is huge


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

Wow she's one heck of a wide load! Sure hope she gives you multiples! She sure can't hold on to that big belly much longer! Good luck! Can't wait to see the litter she's going to have.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

Wishing her an easy delivery...and two :girl: :girl:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

Can't wait to see the babies... she has a coat just like my Socks and Patches... they look like little Wooley Mammoths! LOL She's very pretty. :- )

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

:shocked: WIDE LOAD!!! :shocked: 
Can't wait to see what she's trying to hide in there! :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

ray: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

:shocked: 3 or 4 I'd say!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

OH MY GOSHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is one HUGE girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*



myfainters said:


> Can't wait to see the babies... she has a coat just like my Socks and Patches... they look like little Wooley Mammoths! LOL She's very pretty. :- )


 She is a Cashmere, that is why she is so wolly (Cashmerey lol).

Well we made it all night and no babies yet. Her pen is a 6 x 6, but it does have a big hay feeder in it, but when she lays down she almost takes up the whole pen. :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

Well she has opened up so far that if she sneezes she will throw those babies out. SHe can not go much farther, she will pop. I have a feeling it will be a long night.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

lol pop that poor thing with a needle! she's huge i agree she can't hold out on you much longer


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

If Dawn was still around the two of them could have competed for the wide load sign. :slapfloor:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

Nothing yet. We though she was going to go last night with all the moaning, but at about 3 AM I decided she would go maybe this afternoon. :shrug: I am just guessing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

Praying that she gives you those evenly sized little :girl: ....and soon!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

sorry you lost your doelings. 
hopefully Penny will give you some beautiful kids. 
comeon Penny! :clap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 150 days now. Getting close picture*



sweetgoats said:


> I can not believe it is that time already.
> 
> She is getting so big. I hope she does not do what she did a couple years ago. She had 2 10 pound babies.
> 
> Here is is coming and going. She is now on day 142. She is getting a bag, but it is hard to see with all the hair on her legs. Her Britches.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

Well DH called and said NO CHANGE other then wow she does not look near as big.  and he thought that was no change. I told him that was a BIG change, that means they have dropped and getting into position to shoot out. :ROFL: YEA she is getting closer. Looks like another sleepless night.  I am running on coffee now, two days in a row is going to kill me.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

Still no babies? Goodness, what is she waiting for? Tell her to come on already. Hehe :ROFL: Like they ever do what we want. Pity. Good luck!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

Still nothing :shrug: This is all of us about now :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

You know what? I think Penny Lane and Zee are secretly corresponding and are doing this on purpose to drive us crazy! Its a conspiracy!!!! :help:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

Both of your goats are old pros at the waiting game! Even I am starting to pull my hair out, that's when you know you have a couple of does that live by the doe code of honor. LOL :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

Hubby called, said she is being the bully that she is and fighting all the other goats from the food. She she is running around like a baby jumping and kicking.  Maybe that will start her in labor.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*



Sweet Gum Minis said:


> You know what? I think Penny Lane and Zee are secretly corresponding and are doing this on purpose to drive us crazy! Its a conspiracy!!!! :help:


What were you two thinking running long distance phone lines to the barn, anyway??? :shades:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

lol, kate. 
if one of your guys does doesn't pop soon I'm gonna go nuts! I've been doing a mental countdown for both of them here and they aren't even my does! :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

I think they snuck out and got cell phones. I thought I heard a funny ring tone the other night. :wink: Hehe :greengrin:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

:wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

Well, locked her you and she went straight to the hay. Hubby said tonight. OK, he has said this for days also.



Sweet Gum Minis said:


> I think they snuck out and got cell phones. I thought I heard a funny ring tone the other night. :wink: Hehe :greengrin:


 :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Penny Lane at 148 days now. Getting close picture*

Take her for a jog.  come on penny!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 151 days now. Getting close picture*

Any babies yet? Day 150 for Zee and still nothing. I'm tired of typing out, no change at this point.  Wish she'd come on already. Its nasty wet out there and only going to get colder each day. Be nice to have those babies here and settled before the cold sets in.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 151 days now. Getting close picture*

NOPE, no change. I watched to TV for a bit last night. She was standing with her head pushed against the gate as if she was in pain (contraction). Hubby just let her out and she went running.

OK, the race is on. WHO is going to wait for the Fireworks for their babies? I know that is what it is, they want to think all the commotions will be fr them. :fireworks: :fireworks:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 152 days now.*

Hope it is for the fireworks. What a spectuacular kidding that would be and imagine the neat names. Zee acts like she's never going to kid. I'm so beyond ready!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Penny Lane at 152 days now.*

New years babies would be super cool. :clap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 152 days now. BABIES*

Well, this morning I was headed to my other job, ( I clean houses on top of my full time job). I new Penny was going to go becasue she was off my herself and all. Well DH and DD kept me informed as the day went on. Then my daughter said that she saw a foot and I needed to come home. I jumped int eh car drove about 85 SSSHHHHHH, and went out to the barn, she had been like this for over a hour GREAT. Well I gloved up lubed up and went in, just barely and she had a nose and afoot, so I had to find the other foot, and pull. A DOE. :leap: 
Well as she was cleaned her up she started to push again, out come another girl. :leap:

Ok, so it has been a bit. She is acting like she wants to push again. I decided to lube up again and go in. NOPE that is all. TWO DOES. They are very big girls. I will weigh them and get pictures later, I have to go finish the house I was cleaning so they can have a party tonight.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Penny Lane at 152 days now.*

oh Lori how exciting :wahoo: :clap: :dance:

congratulations


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

GREAT NEWS!!!! What a great outcome.   :leap: :leap: :birthday: arty:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

:stars: New Year's Eve babies! :stars: congrats! Now if Zee has 2 girls as well, it'll be decided! 2010 just may be a doe year! :wahoo:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! The doelings continue! Yay!!!! :clap: :leap: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats!!! I can't wait to see pictures!!!!

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:stars: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: :leap: :stars: :stars: :hi5: :wahoo: A big congrats.... :greengrin:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

:c :stars: ool:   CONGRATS!!! Pics! Pics!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

How exciting...and so cool your daughter was there to see a hoof and call you....birth is so amazing! Glad you were there to help and see it happen...2 doelings!!! :girl: :girl:  You wrote you wanted 10, so 8 more to go!!! WooHoo! I truly enjoyed this thread...what an awesome turnout!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That is awesome! Happy new years eve Lori! Congrats on the lil girls!!!!! :stars:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations!! Can't wait for the pics :stars: :stars:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Congrats. She certainly took her time! Wow, only two babies? She was H-U-G-E!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here are a couple pictures of the babies.

Here is the first one that was holding things up.










and then this one slid right out.










The only way to tell them apart right now is the first one has brown on the badger markings, and then the second one has white marks.

Zyla had a badger that looks just like them also but than goodness that one is the boy, the girl has a white spot on her head.

I will try to get more pictures later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are so cute...Lori ...... :thumbup: .....A big congrats ...you should be very proud.... :wink: :greengrin:  :hi5:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Aww, what little muffins! ANd good mummy, too, taking care of business! :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable - congrats!!!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So cute! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats and great job holding out. Looks like it was worth the wait.


----------



## Molly&Monica (Sep 9, 2009)

Congratulations! I hope everything is going well with each baby! I have enjoyed this thread so much I had to take the time to (find my login info!!) reply! I love TGS!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

:stars: Congrats!


----------

